# I always thought honesty was the best policy...



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

But, after yesterday, I am starting to wonder! 
I went to pick up a really nice French Alpine buck in Western OH. (I live in NE OH), so it was a 320 mile trek. I also was pulling a livestock trailer because the owner of the buck was selling me wonderful alfalfa hay really reasonable! The buck would ride in the truck under the cap and the trailer would be filled with alfalfa! (The buck pickup was at the request of a friend).

I was slowly driving through this "used to be" town, came upon a 4-way stop. I stopped, no one was coming and started to turn right- at that moment, a white car shot over the hill, did a California sliding stop across from me and whipped to his right. As he was in the turn radious, I forgot about the trailer and turned a sharp right- taking out the stop sign with the NEW trailer's right fender. A few choice words later, I pulled over to inspect the damage. I though I had just ran over something. Nope, stop sign and broken off post were laying there. Bent aluminum fender and broken little light. 

No one was around, the white car was long gone. But, I couldn't leave the sign there, what if someone went through the intersection and got killed? So, I went to the closest house, knocked on the door and asked the young lady if she knew the non emergency number for the Sheriff's dept? 

She got the phone book, called, spoke to dispatch then I waited... for 2 hrs. The deputy showed up, did all the insurance. etc. and thanked me for my honesty, then gave me a ticket with 2 points on my license! (damage to the sign, had to be replaced, yada yada...). 

I was wrong, I should have watched more carefully, but, according to the Dept. of Transportation web site, stop signs are supposed to be 6-12 feet away from the pavement- this one was on the white line! (they paved up to the sign). 

I would love to go back and attend the hearing, but I can also admit guilt and just pay the fine in the mail. I was wrong, but, they had the sign in the wrong place! (what really makes me furious is that I have never had a ticket in 39 yrs. of driving!).

After we got the buck loaded and the alfalfa, we drove 100 more miles and got 2 beautiful Nubian does! I have Alpines, Obers and a couple of Saanens, I hope the Nubians can integrate after their first few weeks.

Then, we almost got a beautiful 10 point buck on the way back! He just missed my truck! We got home at 4 am! 

What an adventure yesterday was!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! That sounds like quite a day. I guess the amount you owe would determine if it is worth it to go to court and fight it. That is a shame the trailer got damaged but at least no one was hurt.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow. Glad you were honest even if it did cost you. If you'd heard of an accident there, you'd have been eaten up with guilt.


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow, that sounds like long day! At least no one was hurt. Congrats on your new goats!

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok moral of the story. Stack rocks or tweak or what ever it takes to get the sign back up and drive fast lol
I am so sorry after you were honest and had to wait 2 hours for a ticket  if I was a cop I don't think I would have had the heart to give you a ticket when you could have just drove off.
But a big congrats on your new goats 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The whole thing is silly! But, I couldn't not do something. Oh well, it can't be changed now.
The Nubians are very loving. I am a stranger to them, but 
both are so eager to be petted! So far, they only holler if they 
see me. 

The big PB Alpine Buck is currently hanging out in the wood shed, lots of room, but he wants
GIRLS! hlala: Unfortunately, the 2 does I could breed him too are his half sisters! Plus, he is supposed
to leave for his new home tomorrow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, what an ordeal, I hope it gets better from here on out.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know if it is better or not. The friend that I was transporting the buck for has had 
a family emergency. So, I now own a French Alpine buck! Along with numerous other reg. Alpine bucks plus 3 Ober bucks, and a Saanen boy.
I do have a large array of nice bucks! 2 are this years Alpines that I just couldn't sell, one is black and white- a miniature holstein goat and the other is a 
nice Sundgau. Needless to say, it is good I live in the woods, way away from any civilized people. All the boys are in full rut and the perfume is almost 
overpowering!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my. The good times just keep on coming.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

An adventure is a series of unplanned events. That is my life- one big 
adventure! And I just stumble from one adventure to the next! I am
never bored!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I hate it when things like that happened. I say you did the right thing ticket or no ticket. At least you can sleep at.night knowing you did the right thing. The Cop the other hand well some are just jerks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------

